# Please help! Baby pigeons alone on my balcony.



## londonpigeons (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi all, 

A pigeon nested on our 3rd floor balcony. I'm not sure how old the babies are now so I've included a picture, perhaps someone here will be able to gauge their age based on that. My boyfriend thinks three weeks, but I thought it was much less than that. 

The balcony is very secure and we have not disturbed the mum. Today my boyfriend looked out the window and noticed the mum was not there, this was around 12pm this afternoon. He assumed she had finally decided they were old enough for her to go and eat something.

We worried now though, as it is almost 12 hours later and she has not returned. Its night time and I heard pigeons don't fly at night. We're scared they might be too cold and are wondering if they've been abandoned but don't want to intervene in case this is normal pigeon behaviour and the mum comes back tomorrow and senses human intervention and actually abandon them!

Please could someone give us their opinion on what to do? We would really hate for these little babies to die!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## londonpigeons (Jul 6, 2016)

UPDATE: 

I asked my boyfriend to look around the balcony (from the window, we didn't go out) in case she is perched somewhere nearby. We see a pigeon perched on the drain pipe on the balcony and think this is her. I'm assuming everything is ok then if she is there but are a bit confused as to why she's not with them in the nest? Will they be ok without her on them?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Reminds me of my own balcony a few years back 

Once they are big enough to regulate their own body temperature, as I would estimate they are, then the parent(s) don't stay with them all the time, particularly at milder times of year.

The routine would be for the male pigeon to come do feeding every few hours during the day, whilst the female will do so before about 10 AM and after about a couple hours prior to dusk. They don't get fed at night, nor need the female to sit.

But do check 'em now and then.

Will find a pigeon development pictorial guide and post the link.


----------

